# Very upsetting walk



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im sat here trying to stop myself from crying by writing this to release some of the emotion im feeling right now,but im actually still in shock.

I have just been for my usual walk with Buddy same field same time as always,today Mia my 10 year old was with me.

As we entered the field i saw a man and his wife (didnt see a dog ) they went round the corner and i let Buddy off lead (he must of clocked that they had a dog before i did) Anyway he ran striaght upto their dog (who was also off lead) I then heard the man screaming "get your bloody dog" as i turned the corner Buddy was being his bouncy self trying to get the dog to play with him the other dogs tail was wagging so all friendly the dog had a couple of barks at Bud but nothing major.

Then the man went crazy F..king this f..king that and started to kick Buddy (well try Buds very quick!) i shouted "he's only a puppy he just wants to play he's friendly" (while trying to catch up with them they carried on walking at a pace)

"get your bloody dog under control" "that f..king women" he was shouting 

By this time Mia was scared so would not follow me to get Buddy i was trying to catch up but they wouldnt stop so Buddy kept following (still just bouncy around wanting to play even though the man kept kicking him)

I eventually caught up shouting "stop kicking him please" (maybe im too polite!)Anyway i got him his wife was laughing !!! they turn around and walked back the same way we had come??? i had to walk the same way as Mia was back there anyway he was f..king this f...ing that at the top of his voice while walking past her she was very upset.

Im a bit in shock actually ,yes Buddy does run upto other dogs when off lead and they do to him thats what happens when your in a field where dogs are off lead yes Buddy's recall is a bit hit and miss but most people understand they wait for me to catch up let the dogs have a play then carry on.

Ive carm down a bit now by writing this ,im nervous about going back there tomorrow i will have to keep Buddy on the lead just in case .


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Big hugs Donna, I know some people can find it very annoying when an over friendly dog approaches but there was no need for him to react like that in front of your little girl too. How awful for the pair of you.
I hope Buddy is ok and none of the kicks hurt him.
Have you met them before on a walk??
Perhaps their dog was not all that friendly so their reaction may have been more about their dog than Bud being over friendly.
Try not to let it affect your confidence and like you say just have a good look around before letting Buddy off next time as they will ALWAYS know there is a dog around even if you haven't seen anyone.
Chin up


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Too many ignorant idiots in this world !!
What an awful couple to run into - as dog owners themselves you'd have thought they would know how dogs are - its not your fault Donna, as for kicking Buddy, well, words fail me !! I think I'd have wanted to punch him on the nose !
You reacted well considering how obnoxious he was, and with Mia around he should have known better. Put it down to a bad experience and hopefully you won't see them again.
Perhaps you could change the time of your walk or go somewhere different ( although you shouldn't feel you have to ! ) Do you have another adult that could accompany you if that's where you want to go - if you need back up ?
Anyway don't let this idiot spoil your walks - I'm angry on your behalf !
Hope you've chilled a bit and Mia is ok.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Never seen them before ,their dog was fine with Buddy the man was making it worse by screaming and kicking the dogs were fine?? i even heard his wife say leave him its ok.
When i say he was being friendly he wasnt jumping up he wasnt even sniffing the dog he was just darting around trying to get him to chase him i think?

Your right im sure some people cant handle friendly dogs but when your dog is off lead in a field surely they should expect there is going to be some contact with other dogs?? 

Dont think it was a case of their dog being aggressive towards Buddy otherwise they would of put him back on the lead which they didnt,and like i said his tail was wagging he was playing.

I would of got Buddy sooner if they hadnt carried on walking really really fast which made the situation worse.

Do you think i should not let him off lead any more when he's in a field if other dogs are there?Im not sure what to do, Buddy really didnt do anything wrong ,he's not aggressive he wasnt jumping up he wasnt barking at the dog or owners he was just running around in circle's wanting to play.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh.......................................... I would only expect this reaction if your dog was being aggressive and even then no need for the language especially with your daughter there, sounds like a case of aggressive man never mind dog, even if they'd explained that their dog was aggressive, which it did nt appear to be, they were still over the top. We had an 8 month old keep following us at weekend, Mable would go and play with it but it would follow us when she came back, I kept stopping giving it chance to return it to its owner who was sitting in the sun and even made my way back on one occaision, calling to the guy to let him know what his pup was doing ( we were in woods we could nt see each other) maybe I should have just booted it. Hopefully if you have nt seen them before then scary Buddy will have made sure they go somewhere else tomorrow. Hope Mia and Buddy are ok x x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Really feel for your Donna. Biscuit is like this too and I'm waiting for a day like this to happen to me. You wonder why some people have dogs at all and seem so sensitive about a friendly puppy coming over. I've had a couple pick up two smaller dogs when Biscuit has run over and he's not exactly huge! It usually seems that the problem is with their dogs who don't seem to be well socialised. You can't win though as I've also had someone say to me when Biscuit was on a lead and their dog was a bit off that 'he doesn't like small dogs on leads!!" 

I can't believe he kicked Buddy - I would have been so mad!! But I think you were right to sound polite - why stoop to his rotten level!

Hope it's a one off and it doesn't put you off.

I don't think you should put him back on lead. He sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I would nt do anything differently most people accept that pups want to play, if dogs dont want to join in then they dont and they'll communicate that to the pup without the need for screaming and shouting as long as your ok with Buddy getting told off by dogs then I should nt worry, maybe have something really special that you keep for recall when its really important, a squeeky ball or toy and keep it in your pocket and only use it when you really need it, dont let it put you off.... go for a lovely walk with Treacle and Clyde x x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Donna, 

I read this as I was walking out of the office and was so enraged & desperate to reply I've logged on using my Blackberry so pls excuse any typos. 

My views are:
- you did nothing wrong
- Buddy did nothing wrong
- this guy was clearly slightly unhinged. 

To have his own dog off-lead and be angered that Buddy has approached is just bonkers. 

To kick Buddy is just shocking. You should pat yourself on the back for keeping your cool. I don't think I'd be able to trust my reactions if someone did that to Saffi. 

To swear in front of Mia is unacceptable. 

To carry on walking before you got there? To be honest he just sounds a bit dim.

I can more than understand why this has upset you and I'm relieved that you're able to vent some of your frustrations out here. Now, have a glass of wine. Give Mia a cuddle. Give Buddy a cuddle and put this memory in a box somewhere at the back of your mind. This horrible person doesn't warrant you spending any more time thinking about him and you certainly should change your route with Buddy. 

Sending big hugs x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I know not everyone on here has fields surrounding them where they can walk their dogs off lead but for those that do ,was your puppy like this at 10mths?? ie: would they run off whenever they caught sight of another dog ? and would you struggle with the recall when they were playing with another dog??

I have been practiceing and practiceing with Buddys recall and he's fantastic its just when another dog is around ,i really dont know what im doing wrong or is it an age thing?

My neighbours dogs are walked at 6am so they dont bump into other dogs they are never taken anywhere with them especially if other dogs are around i really dont want to become one of these owners we have have always taken Buddy everywhere with us he really is part of our family .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mables recall has always been great, Wilf on the other hand when he was little would want to play with other dogs, he only ran after dogs on a few occaisions, I had more trouble with him wanting to follow the dogs he'd been playing with rather than come with us and a few times had to then go after him.
Are there any woods you can walk in you dont tend to get the same view of the area, you cant quite see so far, could help x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

PS people were always fine if Wilf followed them usually they'd walk so far, I'd try not to go after him, and then they'd stop and/or I'd have to go after him.... usually shouting "do you want another one" or "you're obviously more interesting than me"
Dont worry go out tomorrow and enjoy your walk x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor Donna, I can hear how it has shaken you. Some people just over react.
On the Look Out walk a couple of weeks ago Betty went up to a chap that was sitting down on a log -you would have thought from his reaction she was about to maul him to death - and anyone who has seen Betty will tell you how ridiculous that is!! Fortunately these people are in the vast minority but it's still upsetting when you come across them.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Donna I can totally understand how and why you are feeling so upset. I would be too. Lolly is always bouncy around other dogs but luckily her recall is usually ok. How you kept your cool with them swearing in front of your daughter is beyond me so well done.

I really like Turi's comment that the man must have been a bit dim!!! Drunken louts they sound like to me. The sort of people that get a kick out of upsetting others. Bullies.

If you have walked that way lots and never encountered them before I think it is highly unlikely that you will come across them again in the future. Please don't let this put you off. Think of all the other lovely dog owners you have met before this incident. I'm sure you'll meet many more lovely ones again in the future.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone , im the type of person that can see everyones point of view hence the reason i worry so much i know i shouldnt care what that man thinks of me and Bud but i cant help it thats me.

I was so happy earlier as weve just brought a [email protected] caravan so we can enjoy some quality uk holidays with our new pup ! Now all i feel is sick to my stomach!

Buddy dosnt care he's on his back chewing my water bottle like butter wouldnt melt!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

So sorry you had to encounter such a moron. Shocking is all I can say. How you controlled yourself I don't know. Don't let him put you off x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

There was no need for the other person to swear or be so aggressive, however I can see this from both sides having had a dog attacked by a dog that was "only playing" cost the owner £250 in vets fees in 2006; It does make you nervous and if you are unsure of your dog you may over react. At the end of the day we all have a responsibility to be responsible dog owners that includes making sure our dogs do not rush up to strange dogs, we may know and love them but everyone thinks their dogs are well behaved and that is not always someone elses perception.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Donna...what a horrible sounding man! 

To be honest I can't see what his issue was? Buddy was being friendly and if the issue was the nature of his own dog then it should have been on the lead. He sounds like he was completely over reacting and like a ridiculous bully. 

Well done for staying polite because if he had sworn in front of my kids like that I would have told him to mind his language (but I would have struggled to do it politely ). No matter what his issue was he behaved in an irrational manner and there is no logical reason why he should have been so rude and insulting towards you. 

I know you will worry about meeting him again as that is how I would feel but just tell yourself that he was in the wrong not you and you shouldn't be spoken to in that way. I mean seriously what kind of a**e speaks to a woman like that for not having her dog on the lead!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> There was no need for the other person to swear or be so aggressive, however I can see this from both sides having had a dog attacked by a dog that was "only playing" cost the owner £250 in vets fees in 2006; It does make you nervous and if you are unsure of your dog you may over react. At the end of the day we all have a responsibility to be responsible dog owners that includes making sure our dogs do not rush up to strange dogs, we may know and love them but everyone thinks their dogs are well behaved and that is not always someone elses perception.


Hi Sue can i ask how do i stop him rushing upto other dogs then ? Other then keeping him on a lead and turning him into an antisocial dog im lost?Any help will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just done some investigateing and im going to keep him on the long lead from now on and practice with my friends dog allowing him to play then recalling him,it was going so well last week and this he was sitting and staying till called and his recall was perfect ,oh well just shows you can never stop training.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi Sue can i ask how do i stop him rushing upto other dogs then ? Other then keeping him on a lead and turning him into an antisocial dog im lost?Any help will be appreciated thanks.


Difficult I know when out with Hattie if I see another dog in the distance I call her to me and wait to see what the other owner does. If they call their dog then I put her on the lead if they ignore me I ask them if their dog is friendly and explain Hattie is only a puppy this usually makes them call their dog. I did have an incident the other weekend where Hattie was chased by a dog who was out with three 12 yr old girls who were busy on their mobiles. Their dog persued Hattie and she screamed in her usual way, they were totally unable to cope with the situation so I caught their dog and insisted they put it on a lead. It was not their fault their parents should never have put them in that situation. Sorry to say but we cannot assume that everyone else will love our dog we know they are lovely but the only way is to ask if it is alright if they play. I think it is more antisocial to assume everyone wants to be accosted by another dog just because it may be what we want it may not fit in with everyone else.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Donna I am so very sorry to read this .. I hope Mia, Buddy and you are all ok ... 

Some people shock me .. how rude ... the friendly approach would have been to catch Buddy for you and be polite about the situation .. 

Please don’t let this knock you as a dog owner and I hope Buddy continues to be his bouncy self on tomorrows walk   he can bounce over to Honey and Picnic any day, we will welcome him with loving arms ... mainly me, for a Buddy cuddle xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

To be honest i do always ask however on the odd occasion he has spotted a dog further away and ran after it and there was no way i could keep up ,lately if i see a dog ive put him on his lead whatever, its just today i didnt see the dog however the man saw me and Buddy.
So how would you stop a dog running after another dog in that stituation?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sometimes it just cannot be helped you should not have been subject to verbal abuse. You did not set out to upset anyone so just put it down to experience and carry on as normal. It is not easy to be one step ahead of your dog all the time!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you Donna but don't let it put you off letting Buddy off his lead! I took Beau for a walk with a friend on Sunday and as she hasn't been well plus her recall is fairly non existent I kept her on an a flippy lead! We had several dogs running up to us or following us and found it quite funny as Beau loved it though I did feel a bit sorry for her as she couldn't run around with them and also for the owners who were all very apologetic. I would have loved to have had a real life teddy bear like Buddy bouncing after us  It's a shame this dog's owners didn't behave in the same friendly way their dog did and the man was obviously a complete ignoramus (I love this word) as there was no need to swear in front of a lady and child! Big hugs to you, Mia and Buddy xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I make no apologies - I know Buddy and it is so obvious that he does not have an aggressive bone in his body! He is the most playful loveable Cockapoo - a gentle giant whom I would trust completely with my puppy Clyde.
How anyone could feel threatened and swear at him and dare to kick him is beyond me. If this man was nervous of his dogs reaction then all he had to do was grab Buddys collar and hold him until Donna could catch up and take control - he was with his wife so what was the issue? 
I am so angry that he felt the need to kick Buddy and to swear in front of a child - I suspect he was an unsavoury character to behave in this way! hugs to Buddy, Donna and Mia x


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

What a to**er what was the actual problem with him his dog was off the lead so was yours all that swearing is verbal abuse especially in front of a child disgusting it's difficult when you have your children there as if it was me I would of wanted to say a few f words back!!!

I hope you feel better soon poor buddy xxxx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you not supposed to let them of the lead at all? Xx


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Donna. I was really sorry to hear about your walk. I had a really upsetting walk myself a few weeks ago. Pippa my 5 and a half month old ran up to a man and his little boy to say hello whilst we were walking in the woods. Pippa jumped to say hello and the man started screaming and shouting at me. I apologised but he kept on shouting and said that puppy's should be on leads. I went home very upset and my daughter was in tears. It does knock your confidence. Every time im out walking and I see someone without a dog I'm frantically trying to call her back to get her lead on. I'm hoping my confidence gets better as time goes on and I'm sure yours will as well.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Donna you had such a horrible experience. Try not to let is knock your confidence, it wasn't your fault at all. Our puppies are at that adolescent stage and Bess, like Buddy, just loves to greet other dogs and play ... she generally flops down on her back submissively and gets covered in dirt and leaves!:laugh: I only let her go and greet if I'm sure it will be well received and the other dog will be fine with it. We do meet quite a lot of "regulars" on walks.

Re calling her back, I find it's only successful if I call her the minute she thinks of running off (if she's already half way there it's unlikely to work). She's very food oriented so knowing she will get something for coming back helps. But the biggest help is using a whistle (four sharp pips), it seems to work much better than calling her name. I have the whistle handy at all times while walking.

My dog trainer said to make the whistle useful you should use it every time you feed the dog at home and do this for a fortnight.

Just keep being consistent, the adolescent phase will pass. :hug:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Donna,so sorry to hear about your awful experience,what a horrible man!! What he should have done was stop and wait for you to get buddy instead of swearing and shouting like that,especially in front of a child and he surely must be breaking the law kicking buddy,thats animal abuse! Dont let idiots like that put you off,a long line lead does sound like a dab idea,hope it goes well and big hugs to buddy xxx


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi hope youre feeling a bit better,its not worth letting some ignorant git upset you as everyone says you didnt do anything wrong its awful to say but there is quite a few people like that,my buddy is not very good off the lead he just thinks everyone wants to play,lve kept him on his extending lead for the last 2wks its just hit and miss if he comes when called or not and he just loves people and he expects them to love him but obviously not everyone does they are so lovable dogs its hard to understand anyone that doesnt like them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a disgrace, I think I would have been in such a temper that I would have reported him, 
What a pleb, 
He was obviously the insecure owner, and not you. 

Hugs and kisses. Cockapoo style. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> was your puppy like this at 10mths?? ie: would they run off whenever they caught sight of another dog ? and would you struggle with the recall when they were playing with another dog??


Yes!!! Biscuit has started doing this already at 6 months! He can run quite a distance away from me to play with another dog. He is at his worst in an open public park but better on rural paths and woods where he seems a bit more cautious. The only way I can get him back is to walk off as I can see that he keeps looking at me to check my position. The problem with walking off is I worry that the other owners think I'm negligent but it works rather than coming after him and turning the whole thing into a game!

I think what Buddy is doing is totally normal for a puppy of his age.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Donna, Izzy has always had a great recall, but just today some rabbits were apparently far more exciting than me, or the treats she knew I had in my pocket. I think adolesence is kicking in with avengence. I remember when we got our pups, a few people here were going through this stage, and the long lead seemed to be the way to go. I am anticipating Izzy being in season soon, and intend to do a lot of lead training then, meanwhile, I am getting my house line out, and working on her recall.
Hope you, Mia and Buddy are all ok tonight :hug:


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

The way that man reacted was ridiculous. I probably would have lost it if i saw someone kicking my dog! Your poor little girl too. How awful.

Someone asked if you are never supposed to let your dog of lead in public and around here you aren't allowed. There is a leash by-law here and every park has a sign that says dogs must be on a leash at all times. Hence the reason for the dog parks we have around here. I do let Olive off leash is a huge nature park near my house as do other dog owners, but we're breaking the law as there is a big sign saying not to do that. Technically i could be fined for that. Last year a handful of people complained to our town about people letting their dogs off leash in the park and in a way i see their point. I personally don't mind a friendly dog coming up to me, but a lot of people don't and i hate when big dogs charge at me and my kids.

As a new dog owner i see the side of dog owners too. I love walking off leash with Olive. So much that i break the law to do it! I do not live in a dog friendly place at all.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a horrible experience, I wonder if the guy was actually a bit nervous of other dogs himself but shows it through aggression, absolutely no excuse to act like he did though, especially around your daughter. Last year we looked after a border terrier a few weekends who was dog aggressive - if a pup bounced over to us I would shout to the owners that ours wasn't friendly. I certainly didn't yell at them. one occasion was difficult when a bouncy cocker pup was quite a way from her owners but when they finally got her we were all saying sorry to each other! That guy was obviously just an uneducated ******* (fill in word of your choice!)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words,i think i underestimated how unpsetting this was for Mia she woke up in the night crying having a nightmare!

Im so angry im a very respossible owner (hence the reason i have been talking about how to better train Buddy when other dogs are around) but the more i think about it the more i believe this man was the problem.

Whenever Buddy's ran off to say hello the owner will stop let the dogs play while i catch up we will chat while they have fun and 9 times out of 10 i will pop his lead on and carry on walking.Shouting and screaming and kicking only seemed like a game to Buddy making him run around even more!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Mia!!!!! I hope she manages to forget that idiot quickley.
Weller used to do this too and try as I might I couldn't get him to stop, the only thing that stopped him was a a couple of serious tellings off by other dogs. ( I am not recommending you just let Bud do what he wants and get himself into trouble) . Just that I really struggled to curb my dogs natural excitment and curiosity. All training went out the window when something fun was happening but he grew up and now has brilliant doggy manners. He approaches but gives space, if he gets a bad vibe he gives the dog a wide bearth, or if a good vibe tigger bounces over to say hello.
However this whole episode has more to do with the owner than the dogs. I think this man could do with some more socialisation!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha Karen i agree!

What i dont understand is that i think Buddy has fab manners if he sees a dog approaching he lies on the ground he will then go up and have a sniff if the dog seems like he wants to play yes he will play but if he has a go at him he will give it space,he has met lots of different dogs little and small and im always amazing at how different he is with each one ,he's had very full on dogs jump on top of him (just very agressive play fighting nothing more) and he's lied on his back till theve gone ,he knows what to do in certain situations.This is way i thought the dogs were fine playing together they both looked happy??


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha Karen i agree!

What i dont understand is that i think Buddy has fab manners if he sees a dog approaching he lies on the ground he will then go up and have a sniff if the dog seems like he wants to play yes he will play but if he has a go at him he will give it space,he has met lots of different dogs little and small and im always amazing at how different he is with each one ,he's had very full on dogs jump on top of him (just very agressive play fighting nothing more) and he's lied on his back till theve gone ,he knows what to do in certain situations.This is way i thought the dogs were fine playing together they both looked happy??


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Donna, sorry that you had such a terrible experience 
Vincent is very similar, he wants to run up to every dog and play wherever he is :/ At the weekend I almost had a 'Fenton, Jesus Christ Fenton' moment when he manage to get onto a golf course...................

It the unfortunate truth that about 50% of dog owners have no idea how to look after their dog, no training, no socialisation, no manners. As sad as it is I think that everyone will, at one point, have a similar experience with either a bad owner or a bad dog. 

As responsible dog owners we have to work extra hard to ensure our dogs are well behaved and are good dogs!

I'm not saying you're not working hard here, in my mind you did everything you could have done in the situation. It is incredibly unfair on Buddy to keep him on the lead all the time, if he's anything like Vincent he loves to bound and run and speed around! I think you're doing it all right! Don't lose confidence, Buddy is a fab dog and other owners should learn from you!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely walk today Buddy, Donna & Mia xxxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

What a terrible experience. If Buddy had been jumping up at a small child then I perhaps might have understood but really ....

I think I would have reported him. Just in case there have been other incidents - I realise that you don't know him from Adam but it might help if others have been affected. 

I had a similar experience once (not with a dog) when I parked outside someones house (it was just a residential street - no restrictions) and man blocked me in while I was unloading my middle son into his pushchair. I asked him to not get so close while I took the pram out of the boot and he kept reversing so I gently knocked on his car to show he was too close. He leaped out hurling abuse in front of me & son and took my number plate & reported me !!! The police came to my houdse (because they had to) but said that he was already on their books as a trouble maker !!! It affected me quite badly as I was in the throes of depression at the time.

So I do hope that you can put it behind you & that you can explain to your daughter that there are some very strange & angry people in the world.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hugs Donna what a dreadful experience  One of my fears for my new pup will be off the lead walking. I know dogs jump up and I know that kids get scared and I want to try and nip that in the bud asap. But as for playing with other dogs.. bizarre reaction from the man. He's probably just a very aggressive person in all walks of life.. would hate to work with him or be his wife!!!! xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just had a nice walk kept Bud on the long lead (felt a bit sorry for him though),we only met one dog and she was lovely it was quite funny there were three old men with her and because Bud was on the long lead we were all playing jump rope!
I told them what had happen hence the reason Bud was on the lead and they were all shocked ,Buddy played nicely then came when i called him perfect!!! The men were walking towards the field where the attack was and shouted "dont worry if we see him we'll kick him for you " which made me laugh !

Jo jo just want to say thanks for the review of the hooves i ordered Bud a load and some pigs ears.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So pleased you had a good walk today Donna ... really upset me about yesterdays walk .. grrr 

We have hooves everywhere today .. think the girls have 6 of them around the house in the garden ... warning they really hurt when dropped on bare feet ... Picnic is a toady for coming up to be all proud with her hoof then drops it right on my toes .. ouch ... but worth it to see them enjoying them for so long .. really long lasting .. enjoy your hoof Buddy xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I ve given Buddy two pigs ears so far but when ive come to look for them i cant find them im assumeing he's ate them quite quickly???? Or i may find them hidden somewhere in weeks to come?

Yep the hooves last a long time


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic can eat a pigs ear so quickly ... she has it down to a fine art now lol ... Honey sniffs and takes her time, she is so lady-like whereas Picnic is like me ... I must have that last wedge of cake  

Really pleased Buddy is being spoilt with pigs ears and hooves


----------

